# Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?



## Grafzahl84 (27. Juni 2011)

Hi!

So, als neuer gleich mal eine vermutlich eigenartige Frage  Ich werde zusammen mit ein paar Freunden im September hier in Magdeburg die Fischereiprüfung und den dafür notwendigen 30 stündigen Lehrgang machen.

Nun war am Wochenende ein Freund aus Niedersachsen bei mir und war vollkommen begeistert von der Idee auch den Schein zu machen, er würde aber eben gerne zusammen mit uns lernen und auch die Prüfung machen.

Ich habe nun bereits in Erfahrung gebracht das es für das Land Sachsen-Anhalt wohl kein Problem ist, wenn jemand mit Hauptwohnsitz in einem anderem Bundesland, unsere Prüfung ablegt. Andersrum stell ich mir aber die Frage ob er mit einer bestandenen Prüfung aus Sachsen-Anhalt, einen niedersächsischen Fischereischein bekommt?

Kann mir da evtl. jemand weiterhelfen bzw. sagen ob einem da Steine in den Weg gelegt werden? Und was wäre wenn unseren lebenslänglichen Fischereischein kaufen würde, wäre es dann prinzipiell egal wenn er damit in 20 Jahren an einem niedersächsischem Gewässer kontrolliert werden würde?

Schon mal vor ab ein großes Danke!


----------



## Schleienfan (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

Ich komme auch aus Sachsen-Anhalt und habe dementsprechend auch hier den Schein gemacht. Bisher habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein Schein wurde schon in mehreren Bundesländern ohne Wiederworte akzeptiert. Du musst dir halt nur für das spezielle Gewässer immer einen Fischereierlaubnisschein holen bzw. dort in einem Verein sein. Es wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn das nicht so wäre. Also meiner Meinung nach dürfte es keine größeren Probleme geben.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

Schleienfan, Du hast die Frage nicht verstanden.

Der TE will wissen ob sein Kumpel mit dem Prüfungszeugnis (Sachsen Anhalt) einen Fischereischein in seinem Bundesland (Niedersachsen) ausgestellt bekommt. 

Gruß Toxe

EDIT: @ GrafZahl, eins kann ick dazu aber sagen, Dein Freund wird in Deinem Bundesland keinen Fischereischein ausgestellt bekommen, da er diesen nur da ausstellen lassen kann wo er seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat. Frage bleibt nun, wird die Prüfung aus Sachsen Anhalt in Niedersachsen anerkannt. Da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## knutemann (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

Da sollte sich dein Freund aber mal genauestens in Nds. schlau machen. Mein Schwager arbeitet die Woche über in SH und hat dort auch die Prüfung abgelegt. Seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat er aber in NRW. Anschließend hatte er keine Chance in NRW einen Schein zu bekommen#q


----------



## Schleienfan (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

Achso ich dachte er kann bzw. will ihn sich hier ausstellen lassen und dann dort einem Verein beitreten oder sich eine Karte kaufen. Das würde gehen, wenn er ihn hier ausgestellt bekommen würde. Wenn er hier aber keinen Wohnsitz hat, dann geht das bestimmt nicht. Ist aber auch irgendwie verständlich, dass er dort mit dem Prüfungszeugnis von Sachsen-Anhalt keinen Schein bekommt. In den Prüfungen werden ja immerhin auch Sachen abgefragt, die für jedes Bundesland unterschiedlich sind wie z.B. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße oder Pachtrecht usw.. Dieses Wissen würde er ja dann garnicht nachweisen können.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*



Schleienfan schrieb:


> Dieses Wissen würde er ja dann garnicht nachweisen können.




Dat is so nich richtig, er kann. Ich selbst habe damals meine Prüfung in Brandenburg gemacht und mir meinen Schein in Berlin ausstellen lassen. (weil Berlin die Prüfung aus Brandenburg anerkennt)

Das Wissen was mir zu Berlin fehlte, das habe ich mir selbst gelehrt durch lesen/nachfragen ect. Dazu ist man im übrigen auch verpflichtet, da Du als Angler ja eh nicht nur in Deinem Bundesland angelst. Sich die Schonzeiten/Maße ändern ect.. Man muss immer auf dem laufenden sein, sonst kann dat ganz schnell mal in die Bux gehen.....

Gruß Toxe



*EDIT:* Nen Lacher schlecht hin wat ick grad erleben durfte. Hab mir mal dat Recht rausgenommen in Niedersachen beim Fischereiamt (also da nennt sich dat nen bisschen anders) anzurufen. Man soll nich glauben bei wem ick gelandet bin. Bei dem Polizeiblablablabeautragten für blablabla haste nich gesehen. Da wird (er hat es mir erklärt) dat Tel. des Fischereiamtes ernsthaft ab 16°° zur Polizei umgeleitet damit die da wohl mehr oder weniger beschäftigt werden auf dem Revier  ... In meinem Fall hatte sich der Niedersächsische Polizist schwer bepinkelt vor Lachen als ick Ihn fragte ob dat Prüfungszeugnis aus Sachsen Anhalt in Niedersachen anerkannt wird.... Nun ja, er konnte mir selbstredend keine Antwort geben, is ja klar 


*Und nochmal nen EDIT:* Ick lese grad im Net das in Niedersachsen Fischereischeine von anderen Bundesländern umgeschrieben werden, wenn diese unter Berücksichtigung einer gültigen Prüfung ausgestellt wurden. Also geh ick mal davon aus das die auch nen Prüfungszeugnis aus anderen Bundesländern anerkennen. Allerdings wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, würde sich der Freund keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen wenn er sich da vorher einfach mal schlau macht beim Amt.


----------



## Grafzahl84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Antworten.

Ums nochmal genau darzustellen: Er möchte mit uns hier in SA die Prüfung und den Lehrgang machen, sein "Hauptangelgebiet" dürfte aber eben an seinem Hauptwohnsitz, also in Braunschweig sein.

Ich kenne mich da rechtlich nicht aus, aber wie bereits erwähnt gibt es hier ja auch den lebenslangen Fischereischein, der ist, zugegeben, nicht ganz billig.

Jetzt würde ich mich aber fragen: Wenn er hier die Prüfung macht, könnte er sich dann trotz Hauptwohnsitz in NS einen solchen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lassen und könnte diesen auch ohne Problem sein Leben lang in NS nutzen, oder würden die den dann umschreiben wollen?

Mal am Rande... dieser ganze Bürokratiekram mit den abenteuerlichsten Regelungen je nach Bundesland ist für mich als Neuling aber auch echt das Armageddon, wer soll denn da noch durchblicken wer was wann darf? Ich/wir wollen doch nur ehrlich angeln, sind doch auch bereit dafür nen Haufen Kohle hinzulegen und uns alle nötigen Infos ins Hirn trichtern zu lassen... aus meiner Sicht fördert dieses Wirwar doch nur die Schwarzarbeit.

Werde wohl nich drum rum kommen wieder beim Amt anzurufen, allerdings hab ich da beim letzten mal auch keine einheitliche Info bekommen, und ich will ungern meinem Kumpel jetzt sagen das das für ihn glatt geht und er am Ende nochmal in NS seine Prüfung machen darf.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*



Grafzahl84 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich mich aber fragen: Wenn er hier die Prüfung macht, könnte er sich dann trotz Hauptwohnsitz in NS einen solchen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lassen und könnte diesen auch ohne Problem sein Leben lang in NS nutzen, oder würden die den dann umschreiben wollen?




Nein, ganz klar. Der Fischereischein wird Dir normal nur da ausgestellt wo Du Deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast. 

*EDIT:* Wenn Dein Kumpel den Schein in Niedersachsen ausgestellt bekommt mit dem Zeugnis aus SA, dann hat er aber auch in Niedersachsen dat Glück das es dort "lebenslang gültige" Scheine gibt.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## burhave (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*



Grafzahl84 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, als neuer gleich mal eine vermutlich eigenartige Frage  Ich werde zusammen mit ein paar Freunden im September hier in Magdeburg die Fischereiprüfung und den dafür notwendigen 30 stündigen Lehrgang machen.
> 
> ...


 

Ja klar geht das warum auch nicht|uhoh:.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

Die Anerkennung dürfte keine Probleme machen.
Entscheidend ist, ob der Ausrichter anerkannt ist.
Da gab es für die Vergangenheit Stichtage, aber jetzt läuft es.
Es bestehen Probleme mit den Wochendkursen, aber nicht mit richtigen Lehrgängen über z.B 30 h, von anerkannten Ausrichtern.( z.B Landesverbänden)

Den Fischereischein würde er dann nach der Prüfung in seinem Wohnort beantragen können...
|rolleyesBraucht er in Niedersachsen aber überhaupt nicht !

Nur wenn er mit Euch in S.A oder einem anderen Bundesland fischen möchte, muß er sich einen beschaffen.

Der gilt dann aber auf Lebenszeit.

NRW geht gegen das Unterlaufen von umfangreichen Lehrgängen anders an.
Da muß der Lehrgang in NRW abgelegt werden, genauer sogar in der Region innerhalb NRW´s.

Was das Armageddon angeht, gebe ich Dier recht.
*Wer bitte soll alle Regelungen der Bundesländer kennen, wenn er sich nicht Hauptberuflich damit befasst !*
Die einen wollen es aufweichen, die Anderen reagieren mit neuen Regelungen.


----------



## omnimc (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

gibt es lebenslange scheine??? bei unds nur jahres 5 und 10 jahre oder habe ich da was falsch gelesen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*



omnimc schrieb:


> gibt es lebenslange scheine???



Ja gibt es ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Grafzahl84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Freund aus Niedersachen -> Prüfung in Sachsen-Anhalt?*

So, in der Zwischenzeit nochmal gesucht: http://buergerservice.niedersachsen...91&dclp=1b50c56ac03f0a99193a7c9d45f91358&fs=0



> (1) Personen mit Hauptwohnsitz in Niedersachsen, die
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Nun ist natürlich die frage was "anerkannt" bedeutet  Der Lehrgang geht über 5 Tage a 6 Stunden und wird von jemand aus einem lokalem Sportfischereiverein veranstaltet, Prüfung ist dann ja eh von der Stadt/Land aus, ist somit also Rechtskonform und müsste ja auch anerkannt werden.

Bin ja regelrecht erstaunt das unser Bürokratiedeutschland das scheinbar doch noch zulässt.

Also nochmal vielen Dank euch allen!


----------

